# Dehumidifier



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

The humidity in coastal TX has been in the 90's for some time - probably a few thousand years, anyway. Does anyone know of a small, effective dehumidifier? I looked at the only one at Wally's, and it was bout 14" square and two feet tall. Lotta space and weight for something we would have to carry 100% of the time.
TIA

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> The humidity in coastal TX has been in the 90's for some time - probably a few thousand years, anyway. Does anyone know of a small, effective dehumidifier? I looked at the only one at Wally's, and it was bout 14" square and two feet tall. Lotta space and weight for something we would have to carry 100% of the time.
> TIA
> 
> Sluggo


Hi Sluggo,
You might want to try something like this Damp Rid

I used to use these in my boat and they worked quite well. You could place a few of them around the TT. The moisture collects in a reservoir that you empty once in awhile.

You can also check online with Boatersworld.com or Westmarine.com, as they have other types of dehumidifiers such as Goldenrods and other electrical plug ins, but I think the Damp Rid is both safe and effective.

Hope this helps,
Dawn


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I also looked at, and considered an electric dehumidifier. They were kind of hard to find, and kind of spendy (I thought). So it was recommended to me just to get http://www.drizair.com/ at about $5. I bought one for the North end of the TT, and one for the South end. Seems to be working great.

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.breathepureair.com/woods_wmd25w.html

http://www.dehumidifier.ws/25_pt_.htm

I found these on line. They are small and would probally work well in an outback. I figured you could just set it on a counter and let it drain in the sink. Their a little expensive but im sure they work.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Unfortunately the answer is going to be no... No easy solution that is....

Here is the problem -- and living in South Texas i feel your pain --

1. The trailer is not air tight -- thus humid air is constantly back filling the air that you are drying so you need to double the requirement -- if it says it will cover 800 sq feet -- in a trialer it only actually covers 400...

2. Passive solutions -- like chemicals -- are great if you are talking about a single closet that does not get much air circulation -- but once again -- these trailers have air gaps everywhere -- heck -- you can see outside looking up through your A/C unit...

3. Taking the square foot of your trailer -- the only thing that is going to help is one of those very units that take up space and weight ...

ComFort Aire 501

The Comfort Air 501 are what we had in our Air Force trailers during Katrina they are about 2 x 1.5 x 1.5 feet and work realy well -- weighed about 50 pounds -- but man it could suck the wetness out of anything... yes its probably an over kill for the approx 250 sq ft your trailer has -- but I know our work trailers were about 250 sq feet also and this thing worked great....

plus once you found a place to mount it -- you can drill a small hole straight out onto the ground so you don't have to empty the collection bowl -- we learned that after day 2 and anout 5 trips to empty the condensation... like I said -- it will suck the moisture out of anything...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Dawn & Mark, I ran a wet lab and used similar products for years. They are fine for limited use, though the byproducts are pretty corrosive if spilled - the stuff is basically salt - I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have the capacity. We're talking gallons, here... Incidentally, what they aren't telling you is that you can dry this stuff in the oven and re-use it. Of course, when you dry it, you are putting the moisture right back in the air.

Chief & Ghosty, I think the mechanical is the only way out. Just hate to devote that much floor space to it. It's scarce enough as is. The inside humidity runs in the forties, mostly, and the difference between the 90's and 40's is what's condensed on the windows.

Off to shop...

Thanks, all!

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry,

Guess I didn't realize that your moisture trouble would be so extreme


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Hello Sluggo54, Good topic. This last holidays we had 75% of our family over in our three bedroom house







. We needed five bedrooms, so I had my DD and her DH stay in my TT. The next morning at the breakfast table my DD said, "Dad your TT has a lot of condensation in it . There is water dripping off the ceiling







. I wonder if it's the himidfier we used in there?














I openned all the windows turned the heater higher and brougth in a fan. Then I used up a whole roll of toilet paper wiping up the moisture everywhere I could fit my hand. I ran this system for a day and a half. Now I'm constantly checking for warpage and mildrew














Now, I'll for sure buy a dihumidifier.
Ernie


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello Sluggo54,
You didn't say that you tried the Air Conditioning in either cool or dry mode. If you need additional heat perhaps a ceramic heater would work. The warm air holds more moisture than cold, so the heat helps dry out the surfaces and the A/C drys out the air. That's why A/C units drip. It drives my DW nuts when I do this in the truck, but two minutes later and *all* the windows are clear. This may only reduce the humidity to about 60-70% and you need electricity to make it work.









my .02's
Scott


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hello Sluggo54,
> You didn't say that you tried the Air Conditioning in either cool or dry mode. If you need additional heat perhaps a ceramic heater would work. The warm air holds more moisture than cold, so the heat helps dry out the surfaces and the A/C drys out the air. That's why A/C units drip. It drives my DW nuts when I do this in the truck, but two minutes later and *all* the windows are clear. This may only reduce the humidity to about 60-70% and you need electricity to make it work.
> 
> 
> ...


Electricity, I have, Scott. No excess temp to be running the A/C, though. It has two modes, fan only, or cool. It's 61 max today, lows in the 40's. We use electric heaters, backed by the furnace, for heat. Thanks for your response!

Slug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We have an electric dehumidifier at home. We have had one for years in our master closet. The bathroom adjacent to it was causing some humidity problems. We really like it, although it would be too big to carry in the camper. You could set it up when you store your camper to keep humidity levels down.

check out:

http://www.whirlpool.com/catalog/category.jsp?categoryId=138

http://www.air-n-water.com/dehumidifiers.htm

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/search.do?B...;vertical=Sears

http://www.hometips.com/home_probsolver/hp...humidifier.html


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Excellent links, thank you! I like the cut of the first one, second link. Further investigation to follow...

Who stores their camper? If you store your camper, where do you live?









Sluggo



Txcamper said:


> We have an electric dehumidifier at home. We have had one for years in our master closet. The bathroom adjacent to it was causing some humidity problems. We really like it, although it would be too big to carry in the camper. You could set it up when you store your camper to keep humidity levels down.
> 
> check out:
> 
> ...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I use two of the Dri-Z-Airs. They really get alot of humidity out of the air. I put one in the bathroom (obvious higher humidity there) and one near the sink/stove area. They both pull alot of moisture out of the air. Also, I keep a portable heater going or the a/c, depending on the weather. Fan on both helps keep air circulated. I also use an air purifier in my bedroom, which adds to circulation, as well.
Thanks for the research, TxCamper!! Saved me a lot of googling!!








Darlene


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, Sluggo! We are in 29 palms, CA near Joshua Tree NP -- sunny, 70, no humidity, no bugs, and, today, no wind. We only intended to stay here a week, but after looking at the weather in TX, we decided on staying 2 weeks. We'll start heading slowly to Corpus on the first of Feb. We will probably stay in Gila Bend a week, then stay in Sierra Vista for a couple weeks. Not sure from there. We'll watch the weather. If the TX weather doesn't clear up, then we may stay in AZ longer.

Now that I know humidity could be an issue, I'll be watching for that.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

s said:


> I also looked at, and considered an electric dehumidifier. They were kind of hard to find, and kind of spendy....
> Mark


Dehumidifiers are expensive because they use the refrigeration cycle to do their thing. Except for a cabinet to keep your beer in, they have everything a refrigerator has (motor, compressor, condenser coil, evaporator coil, tubing, contols, etc.). You can buy a small made-in-China refrigerator for about 50-60 bucks but I guess they aren't making dehumidifiers (yet).

Bill


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We live in TX and keep our trailer in a fully enclosed storage. It is a little pricey but, I can keep it fully loaded and ready to go. Plus throw other stuff over there from the garage.



Sluggo54 said:


> We have an electric dehumidifier at home. We have had one for years in our master closet. The bathroom adjacent to it was causing some humidity problems. We really like it, although it would be too big to carry in the camper. You could set it up when you store your camper to keep humidity levels down.
> 
> check out:
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> Hey, Sluggo! We are in 29 palms, CA near Joshua Tree NP -- sunny, 70, no humidity, no bugs, and, today, no wind. We only intended to stay here a week, but after looking at the weather in TX, we decided on staying 2 weeks. We'll start heading slowly to Corpus on the first of Feb. We will probably stay in Gila Bend a week, then stay in Sierra Vista for a couple weeks. Not sure from there. We'll watch the weather. If the TX weather doesn't clear up, then we may stay in AZ longer.
> 
> Now that I know humidity could be an issue, I'll be watching for that.


It's getting better - read "warmer" - but slowly. Today was mid 50's, yesterday mid 60's. Sunny both days, for the first time in a while. It rained 12 days straight. Today we went to Refugio, to visit the mission there. The Alamo ain't the only one!

Sluggo


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, Sluggo! I'm now in Corpus Christi and looking for a dehumidifier. That's what brought me to this link. After weathering a couple thunder-stroms, I'm now ready to head to San Antonio. I hope it's drier up there.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Split out the thermostat so you can run the heat and A/C at the same time.

It works for us. Cost was 1hr and $20. Here is a link to one of the many posts. < look over cheer >


----------

